# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Mango Lassi - Brunch Anyone? :P

## Endurer

Mango Lassi [ for xee bhai :mrgreen: ]

1 1?2 cup plain yoghurt 
3 cups milk 
1 large can of mango pulp 
4 teaspoons sugar, to taste, or feel free to try salt and cardamom seeds 
1 to 1?2 ice cubes 
Directions:
Put all the ingredients into a blender and blend for 2 minutes, then pour into individual glasses, and serve. Feel free to try salt and cardamom seeds. The lassi can stay refrigerated for up to 24 hours


Desi Omelette 
Serves ONLY ME  :Big Grin: 

6 large fresh eggs 
1 large peeled potato 
2 Tbsp 35% cream or full cream milk 
1 medium size onion, finely chopped 
1 medium size tomato, diced small 
1 garlic clove, finely chopped 
1 small piece ginger, chopped finely 
1 green or red chilli, chopped finely 
2 1?2 Tbsp of fresh cilantro, rough chopped 
1 1?2 tsp garam masala (can be bought at any large grocery chain like Loblaws) 
Salt & pepper to taste 
4 slices of jalapeno havarti cheese 
11?2 Tbsp vegetable oil for cooking 
4 thick slices of toasted brioche bread 
Directions:
Peel potatoes, grate using a cheese grater and place in cold water and soak for about 3 or 4 minutes. Pat the potatoes dry and keep covered with damp paper towel.

Beat the eggs and cream with a whisk until eggs are well combined.

In a large frying pan on medium heat add the oil, grated cooked potatoes, tomato, garlic, ginger, chillies, garam masala. Sauté for about 4-5 minutes and then pour the egg mixture over and cook on medium to low heat for about 4-5 minutes, place the slices of cheese evenly so that when you serve you can cut for even portions. Place in the oven at 300º F for another 8-9 minutes. 

While the eggs are in the oven, brush the sliced brioche with butter and place in the oven to toast along with the eggs. (if you cannot find brioche just get any kind of bread you like and get the baker to slice it thick)

To serve, I place the bread on the plate first and then put the eggs on top of the bread. Top with fresh cilantro for garnish and serve the chucumber as the side dish.

----------


## syeda

wow bohot achi hai recipie ha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

good aalijah

main try karonga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

:hatoff;

----------


## Qambar

:salute;

----------


## pinkyraja

nice

----------


## Fairy

YummY! Adeel yeh tou aap hi khilaogey mujhe  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Khilaogey naa? :blush;

----------


## Eternity

O maa, itna heavy  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Endurer

jee Aapi sure  :Smile: 

eternity, app isse light ker sakte hien, chicken ki jagah, lizard k eggs kha li jiye ga fry ker k :wink:

----------


## Eternity

ajj ki iftari main meray hissay ka b app kha lena.

----------


## Endurer

kiun rozah nahi rakha apne ? :wink: and one more thing, yahan per aftari nahi sehri ho rae hai, or mere lie ye brunch heavy nahien hai, apke lie hai, isi lie kaha k lizards k eggies kha lein. :wink: wese lizard b chale gi :P

----------


## Eternity

i m muslim Alhumdulliah, yeh sab app ke liye jaiez ho ga app shooq se kahye, abi sehhri hai tu kia howa iftari b tu ho gi, tu app lizard khaye ga, bina pakaye woh b.

----------


## Endurer

nahi mein eternity ko kese kha sakta hoon :rolling;

----------


## Eternity

u khud lizard :mad8;

----------


## Endurer

aww, thora thanda paani pe lo app, rozah lag raha hoga, i'm sure  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

rozay rakh kar pani app hi peetay hoon gey

----------


## Endurer

[schild=13 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]TOO BAD, YOU LOST![/schild]

----------


## Eternity

u r not funny at all, i m tellin u rite now

----------


## Endurer

ok thanks for your time auntie jennifer, i gotta go now. tell you what, you are boring! :zzz;

----------


## Eternity

same goes to you

----------


## xeon

wah maza aa gaya Adeeloo :up;

----------


## Endurer

:hatoff;

----------

